# Hp Psc 1510 All In One Printer/scanner



## guyanaboy (Oct 23, 2005)

I have a Powerbook G4 Laptop running Mac OS X Tiger 10.4.2.  I recently purchased an HP PSC 1510 and Mac OS X will not recognize the scanner.  The printer works fine but not the scanner.  I have installed the latest version of the Drivers from HPs website.  I have uninstalled the software, reinstalled, manually uninstalled, reinstalled etc., etc., etc.  Extremely frustrating!  

What happens is the software installs correctly but when the HP Setup Assistant runs, it asks me what the default paper size should be, which I select, and then it looks for the device and tells me "No Devices Found".  Without the Setup Assistant finding the device, none of the scanner features function.  Do you have any suggestions?

Bill


----------



## wamadej (Oct 27, 2005)

i spent a considerable amount of time on HP tech support line, manually uninstalled the drivers with them on the the phone, installed an even newer driver for the 3300 all in ones, that they claim would also run the 1510... 

the mac recognizes the device, prints to it fine, the device itself can make copies, so the scanner physically works... i even got rid of drivers for previous scanners, but still it will not scan.

the HP tech said it was probably an OS problem... i have 10.4.2, on a g5 imac 1.8 GHz with 1.5 GB Ram

any ideas?


----------



## Gig' (Oct 28, 2005)

a quick suggestion : did you try deleting the HP preference folder ?
and have a look here 

try also the search feature of this forum you might find an answer within the results


----------



## wamadej (Oct 29, 2005)

gig, yes, i did delete the hp prefs before, without success... however, that link you sent did lead me in the correct direction. 

for guyanaboy, this is how i got it to work. on a g5 imac running 10.4.2

did a complete manual uninstall of the hp software as detailed on hp's website. make sure to get rid of everything, including the running process

restart & repaired permissions.

moved the "Mac HD/Library/Preferences" to the desktop. YES the whole folder. then restart. run the installer.. not version 7.2 that comes on the hp disk, but version 7.3 from te website!

the whole installer should run, and you should now be able to run the scanner setup. don't try to scan yet though!

now, take the new "Mac HD/Library/ Preferences" folder that has been created, and drag it to the trash. 

drag the old preferences folder from the desktop into your library folder, and rerun the hp setup assistant that is in the applications/hewlett packard folder somewhere.

again, don't try to scan yet.

restart, click fix if an error message comes up. repair those disk permissions again (there should be a lot of permissions to repair...)

run the image zone software, and scan away!

what a brutal install, i've never had install issues like this before on os x...


----------



## aicul (Nov 1, 2005)

My experience is that HP drivers are not really designed for OSX but ported from windows. They lack apple savy and are rich in windows sillyness.

I solved my HP printer problem by buying a Canon printer. No problems there.


----------



## ivan garcia (Nov 26, 2005)

I JUST BOUGHT AN IMAC G5 17" 150 G HDD AND I NEED IT A MULTI FUNTIONAL , I DECIDED TO BUY A HP CUZ IS A NICE BRAND TALKING ABOUT PRINTERS, SO, I HAVE THE SAME TROUBLE THAN MY OTHER PARTNERS, I HAVE TIGER OSX AND IT DOESNT RECOGNIZE THE SCANNER, WHAT DO I DO?
THE STORE IN WHICH I BOUGHT THE PRINTER/SCANNER DOESNT WANT TO CHANGE THE PRINTER, IT JUST WORK THE PRINTER, 

DOES ANYBODY THINKS HP CREATE AN APROPIATE SOFTWARE FOR THIS PRINTER?

I BOUGHT THIS ITEM CUZ IN THE BOX IT SAID IT WAS COMPATIBLE WITH MAC

DOES ANYONE HAS A REAL SOLUTION TO FIX THIS PROBLEM?


THANX 

IVAN GARCIA
gaudi58@hotmail.com


----------



## deeg (Dec 1, 2005)

This is the response I got today when I asked if there is a way to do it right the first time rather than repair botched installs:

Thank you for contacting HP Total Care.

The best thing to do is install using the updated driver from online not
the disk in the box, since you have not attempted to install you should 
have no issues then.  Below is the link to the proper driver online then
below that the install instructions.

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...=428800&lang=en&cc=us&softwareitem=oj-31322-1

Close all applications running in the background.

Plug in by USB and turn on the printer.

Double-click the HP All-in-One downloaded file icon. 

Verify the system administrator information in the Authentication 
windows. 

Select the appropriate language and device, then click Continue. 

Read and Accept the License agreement. 

Select Easy Install and then click the Install button. 

If necessary, close all applications running in the background. Click 
Continue to begin the installation. Allow the files to be downloaded to 
the Macintosh. 

Click the Continue button when the display reads "You have successfully 
installed the HP software.Click Continue to run Setup Assistant." 

Read the HP All-in-One Setup Assistant information and then select 
Letter or A4 for the paper size and click Next. 

If the PSC 1500 series does not show up in the window, click Rescan USB.
(Make sure the USB cable is connected to the Macintosh and PSC and the 
power is on.) Click Next. 

The Setup Assistant will save your All-in-One device settings. Click 
Finish. 

A "Congratulations" page appears asking for Web registration. If you do 
not wish to register, remove the check mark. Click Done.

Then the Image Zone will come up, if you click the devices tab and the 
scan picture option works, you are fully installed.

I hope this helps! deeg (I think I'll still do the preference folder trick anyway...)


----------



## lasagna (Dec 3, 2005)

did that work for u deeg? because i tried to RESCAN USB several times and it has no results... I bought that 3 days ago and I have 4 more days to make it work or i still can return to the store. and I really dont want to give up HP since im sure it will work with my airport express...


----------



## deeg (Dec 5, 2005)

I didn't do what HP said. Instead, I followed wamadej's advice above. It worked the first time! deeg


----------



## vhaworth (Dec 17, 2005)

I recently bought a 1510, had exactly the same problem, and found this forum. I followed all the manual uninstall, moving around preferences folder, etc. yet I'm still stuck at the "No devices found" screen.

I have a Mac Mini with 10.4.3, and my printer came with the 7.3 software. I ran the hp update to see if the software was not teh msot updated, but it told me there was ntohing to update, plus I see the internet version is teh same 7.3.

I'm leaning towards returning this thing while I can. Although I like HP too...

If somebody finds anotehr solution, I'll be glad to hear it.


----------



## lasagna (Dec 17, 2005)

Im in the same situation yet... HP is looking to solve the problem, but we decided to go with VUESCAN to scan instead of returning...


----------



## vhaworth (Dec 18, 2005)

I'll be glad to hear from you, Lasagna, because I'm not only stuck with this, I'm in Mexico and Mexican HP support is way behind on this... US support won't answer me because my printer serial number is for Mexico


----------



## vhaworth (Jan 6, 2006)

Well, after nothing worked, including very bad advice by the HP support people, HP will change my multifunction for a different one, a Photosmart 2575. They say this one does not present any rpoblems with Mac. It ahs been a hell of back-and-forths, but I'll end up with a better device for the same money. Consider this if you're in the same situation as me.


----------



## mdebeza (Jan 10, 2006)

The same problem with my iMac G4.
I tried everithing that I found in this great Forum, but nothing...
I installed the ver 7.30 but I got the same problem, The setup program does not detect the printer...(moving the preferences folder, etc, etc)
I'm still waiting for an answer from HP, I bought the printer yesterday.
Ah..I tried VueScan and the scanner works fine, the problem  is that you must pay for the license... 
Regards
MD


----------



## buenpobre (Jan 17, 2006)

Hola, 

soy de Peru y he tenido el mismo problema con la HP PSC 1510 que uds: no funciona el scanner. 
Miren: intente instalar, no solo en una G5 con Mac OSX Tiger, sino tambien en dos Mac G3 con sistema 9.22 y en una ibook con el mismo sistema. Siempre el resultado fue el mismo: USB Device not found. Me comunique con el numero de telefono gratuito de HP para la region con sede en Chile y no me dieron ninguna solucion, escribi a la pagina de HP en espanol para que me ayuden a resolver mi problema, nunca recibi respuesta. Probe instalandola en una PC-Windows compatible y trabaja perfetamente. Estoy muy decepcionado, no solo del software de HP para Mac, sino tambien de su soporte tecnico. Se supone que instalar un periferico en una Mac es siempre mas sencillo que hacerlo en una PC-Windows y definitivamente la gente de HP ha fallado totalmente al momento de desarrollar su instalador. Me gustaria que en este foro intervenga una representante de la marca a ver que nos dice.

Saludos


----------



## lasagna (Feb 20, 2006)

theres a new driver version on hp website. did anyone tried that?


----------



## mdebeza (Feb 23, 2006)

HP Mexico me termino cambiando la 1510 por una 2575....a pesar de insistirles en que no tenia un problema de HW sino de drivers.
La 2575 scanea de maravillas, incluso dde el panel de control elegis donde quieres enviar al image, OCR, Word, Entourage, Apple Mail...

Saludos


----------



## JazzAzz (Jan 3, 2016)

Is this still an issue at this date and time. I have an HP PSC1510 that works well with my Linux (Mint) desktop (Was originally Windows XP), which will be 10 yrs. old this coming Apr. and am considering strongly buying this:  http://www.bestbuy.com/site/apple-m...hite/7812053.p?id=1218861115648&skuId=7812053


----------



## JazzAzz (Jan 3, 2016)

Here it is YEARS later and not sure if anyone is still following this thread, but here goes. I found the following info. Will this work???>>> TIA for any info if anyone is still following this: http://support.hp.com/us-en/document/c04467713


----------



## Cheryl (Jan 4, 2016)

A lot has changed in 9 years. I presently have an HP multi function printer (scanner & copier) and it works fine using HP’s driver. Periodically I have to restart the printer in order to use the scanner but that is when the printer has been in sleep mode for a long period of time.


----------



## JazzAzz (Jan 4, 2016)

Cheryl said:


> A lot has changed in 9 years. I presently have an HP multi function printer (scanner & copier) and it works fine using HP’s driver. Periodically I have to restart the printer in order to use the scanner but that is when the printer has been in sleep mode for a long period of time.



So Cheryl, did you have to do anything extraordinary to make it initially work, or was it now just "Plug & Play??" As I stated that desktop (Formerly Windows XP), I had converted to Linux (Mint 17), and was so very easy to make my printer works, and there is a, "Simple Scan," that is part of that OS' menu, and does all I need. This Mac Mini sounds very promising, but I do not want to complicate things >> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/apple-m...hite/7812053.p?id=1218861115648&skuId=7812053


----------



## DeltaMac (Jan 4, 2016)

The PSC 1510 _appears_ to be supported with the latest update for HP printers. That is, it is on the list of other supported HP printers, from the Apple support page for those printers that are supported by Apple's printer software updates.
One caveat is that your PSC 1510 is an older model, 10 years, and _some_ older printers may show support, yet might not actually work reliably.

The main idea is that the original software will very likely not work, and I suggest that you should not even try to install the original HP software on your new Mac mini. When the printer is first connected and turned on, then software update (in the App Store/Updates tab) should offer the HP printer update. Test your printer after the new software installs. It may work (as some older printers will). If it does not work to your satisfaction, then I expect it is a software issue that neither HP, nor Apple will have a solution, other than replacing your printer with a newer model. HP sells printers now that will easily allow you to print from your smart phone directly (among other connection features that did not exist 10 years ago  ). Your HP PSC 1510 would not even suspect that could happen. 
I have a couple of the HP Envy series printers, which work wonderfully, even with one-time connections, wirelessly from visitor's laptops. I have not experienced printers that worked that simply.
Anyway, you should test the old printer on your new Mac. If your PSC 1510 decides to not work with the new Mac (although it may be just fine ... ), then you can go with the suggestion that it is time to move on to a newer printer.


----------



## JazzAzz (Jan 4, 2016)

DeltaMac said:


> The PSC 1510 _appears_ to be supported with the latest update for HP printers. That is, it is on the list of other supported HP printers, from the Apple support page for those printers that are supported by Apple's printer software updates.
> One caveat is that your PSC 1510 is an older model, 10 years, and _some_ older printers may show support, yet might not actually work reliably.
> 
> The main idea is that the original software will very likely not work, and I suggest that you should not even try to install the original HP software on your new Mac mini. When the printer is first connected and turned on, then software update (in the App Store/Updates tab) should offer the HP printer update. Test your printer after the new software installs. It may work (as some older printers will). If it does not work to your satisfaction, then I expect it is a software issue that neither HP, nor Apple will have a solution, other than replacing your printer with a newer model. HP sells printers now that will easily allow you to print from your smart phone directly (among other connection features that did not exist 10 years ago  ). Your HP PSC 1510 would not even suspect that could happen.
> ...




Thank-you, sounds like a plan if/when I get this Mac Mini. I never did install the printer software (CD), it was as easy as Plug & Play with my desktop when it was "XP", and Linux (Mint) recognized it also, running the, "Printer," thing/App. I will hope for the best. I also have a Chromebook and could buy a WiFi/Cloud printer, but this dinosaur prefer the old fashioned Classic, USB connect printer. Thanks again :- )


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 8, 2016)

JazzAzz said:


> Thank-you, sounds like a plan if/when I get this Mac Mini. I never did install the printer software (CD), it was as easy as Plug & Play with my desktop when it was "XP", and Linux (Mint) recognized it also, running the, "Printer," thing/App. I will hope for the best. I also have a Chromebook and could buy a WiFi/Cloud printer, but this dinosaur prefer the old fashioned Classic, USB connect printer. Thanks again :- )



If your scanner doesn't work investigate the third party software VueScan.


----------



## JazzAzz (Jan 8, 2016)

Satcomer said:


> If your scanner doesn't work investigate the third party software VueScan.




Thank-you. I will save that


----------



## JazzAzz (Jan 8, 2016)

Just noticed, that doesn't not appear to be FREEWARE though, just a TRIAL offer.


----------

